
Why Pattern Discovery Matters - pmm
https://www.logsense.com/blog/why-pattern-discovery-matters
======
asqueella
[https://github.com/logpai/logparser](https://github.com/logpai/logparser) has
a nice collection of research on this topic, in case anyone is interested.

